# ISO Poured fondant recipe



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah yeah, everyone keeps telling me not to bother and just buy it, but this is what I get for going all organic. Gotta make it myself. All I can remember from seeing a recipe from a while back was sugar, something something, cook, blah blah, marble slab, etc. etc.

Thanks you.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i don't have a recipe off hand but it is easy enough to make if you have the right equipment,
two metal bench scrapers, two pallate knives and a big old piece of marble or corian. boil the sugar and glucose in a pot and pour out onto marble work until opaque. 
look up a recipe in the escoffier pastry series. 
don't be intimidated by sugar! just be careful.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh, I know what I need to make poured fondant and everything and I've even dabbled in pulled sugar before (ow, ow, ow... HOT), but I can't remember the ratio of sugar and whatnot to make it and what temperature to cook it to. I saw the recipe a long time ago and didn't think to copy it down. 

I'm not familar with the Escoffier pastry series...? <----lives under a rock.

I will not allow sugar to indimidate me! *"Eye of the Tiger" plays in background* ROAR! New X games event: extreme sugar work! Gimme the Naya, baby!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Food Processor Poured Fondant
The Cake Bible

2 1/2 cups - 17.5 ounces sugar
1/2 cup - 4 ounces water
1/4 cup - 3 ounces corn syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla or 1/4 teaspoon almond extract (optional)


Have ready near the range a food processor fitted with the steel blade.

In a medium size heavy saucepan (preferably with a non stick lining) combine the sugar, water and corn syrup and bring to a boil stirring constantly. Stop stirring and allow the syrup to cook to soft ball stage 238°F. Immediately pour the fondant into the food processor.

Wash the thermometer and reinsert into the syrup. Allow to cool, uncovered, to exactly 140°F. This will take 25 to 35 minutes. Add optional flavouring and process for 2 to 3 minutes or until fondant becomes opaque. 

Pour the fondant into a heatproof container, such as a 2 cup glass measure, lined with a small heavy duty plastic freezer bag. Close the bag without sealing. When completely cool and firm, expel the air, seal the bag, and lift out of container. Store at room temperature for at least 24 hours.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Well I'll be damned. In the freaking food processor. Thanks for posting this. Have you ever tried this recipe/method?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

According to the note in my book I have tried it but I can not remember when or if it was good. I'll just have to try it again.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I don't know if I'd use a food processor I cared much about to make fondant. The kneading can get a little heavy. After rereading that recipe, that's not very much fondant anyway. It isn't that difficult to make 3 or 4 lb by hand.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Bighat, if it messes up my food processor, it will only give me an excuse to buy a new one. Hehehe. I'm wondering if the plastic bowl can withstand the heat of the fondant though? 238* seems like it would melt plastic?

One other question... how do I make chocolate fondant? I read the ingredient list of some commercial chocolate fondant at work and it had so many weird things in it that I couldn't tell if it was just cocoa powder or what.


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

I have used the food processor recipe several times without any problems at all. It's great! Hope that helps you.


----------

